# Byzantium Flanger Mockup Pedal



## music6000 (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## Bobbyd67 (Nov 6, 2021)

Nice I just seen that it's gonna be a Bouble Decker pcd!
125b's are just the best xD


----------



## Bobblybook (Nov 26, 2021)

music6000 said:


> View attachment 18246


I made a thread about this but I probably should have just replied here - do you have a rough parts list or photos of pcb values for this build?


----------



## music6000 (Nov 26, 2021)

Bobblybook said:


> I made a thread about this but I probably should have just replied here - do you have a rough parts list or photos of pcb values for this build?


Sorry, I just used the standard 4 Pot layout for the Mockup.


----------



## Bobblybook (Nov 26, 2021)

music6000 said:


> Sorry, I just used the standard 4 Pot layout for the Mockup.


Ah ok thanks


----------

